# cast iron



## stacey2685 (Dec 13, 2004)

i have a cast iron pan sitting here in my apartment and i dont know how to season it or get it ready to use. i've seasoned french steel ones at school, but i dunno about this one. mine is a greaying rusty color, my mom always had nice black ones growing up, how do i get mine like that>
:chef: stacey


----------



## joepiebaker (Oct 17, 2004)

http://antiques.about.com/cs/miscell...anCastiron.htm

This'll show you how to clean and season your pan whether it's older or brand new.

Hope this helps you  and happy cooking.


----------



## cobweb (Feb 27, 2011)

You cna go to the LODGE web site they are a cast iron manufacture and have helpful tips


----------

